# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhờ giải thích mạch điều khiển động cơ bước.

## chang.lalala

em có cái mạch điện như này các bác ạ
em cần gấp nguyên lí mạch chi tiết, tác dụng ( có cũng được k thì em chém ạ ), à còn thay thể linh kiện nào thì được ạ ( ví dụ con ic 4013 thay bằng 4017 ý ạ )

em là con gái nên cẳng biết gì cơ mới nhục ấy  :Frown: ((((

bác nào biết làm ơn thông não giúp em với, mai em thi hết môn rồi, em xin hậu tạ nhiều nhiều ạ  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Trùm NS đâu ùi ta? Có em gái xinh đẹp cần thỉnh giáo kìa  :Wink: 

Mạch này chắc là mạch điều khiển step thời Bảo Đại chưa mặc quần... ông thầy nào mà cho sinh viên ngồi đọc cái mạch này thì hơi ác....

Con 4013 chắc là ổng đang nói đến con HEF4013/CD4013? Trong trường hợp đó thì chắc phải thay bằng con tương tự là 74xx74 chứ sao thay 4017 được? Còn ko thì phải thiết kế lại mạch

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## chang.lalala

> Trùm NS đâu ùi ta? Có em gái xinh đẹp cần thỉnh giáo kìa 
> 
> Mạch này chắc là mạch điều khiển step thời Bảo Đại chưa mặc quần... ông thầy nào mà cho sinh viên ngồi đọc cái mạch này thì hơi ác....
> 
> Con 4013 chắc là ổng đang nói đến con HEF4013/CD4013? Trong trường hợp đó thì chắc phải thay bằng con tương tự là 74xx74 chứ sao thay 4017 được? Còn ko thì phải thiết kế lại mạch


 ừ mạch si đa vchg ấy  :Frown: (((((( làm sao để sống sót nổi qua ngày mai đây  :Frown: (

----------


## CKD

Hỏi thật nhé. Bạn đang học gì? Trước giờ đã học gì. Mình không nghĩ ông thầy không dạy gì mà tự dưng lại cho cái đề tài này.
Ngoài ra con gái hay con trai thì với việc học đều như nhau cả.

Còn để biết linh kiện gì làm cái gì thì hỏi google cho nhanh. Chỉ có vài thành phần.
- 555  là một timer
- 4013 là một flip-flop

4013 hình như không có ic tương đương. Hoặc họ 74 thì có 74xx74
4017 có thể thiết kế để lái step như này được. Nhưng không đảo chiều step được.

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## chang.lalala

Mình học Cao đẳng thiết bị y tế ngành HÌNH ẢNH bạn ạ.
Thứ nhất, truớc giờ mình cũng học nguyên lí rồi nhưng giáo viên chưa từng trả lời kĩ hay hướng dẫn phân tích nguyên lí của 1 cái mạch nào cả.
Thứ hai, cái quan điểm mà " học thì con gái vs con trai " cũng như nhau cả ấy, cũng k hoàn toàn đúng đâu ạ, về mạch điện bao giờ con trai cũng là người tư duy và thực hành tốt hưn RẤT LÀ NHIỀU, cho nên bạn đừng đánh đồng như thế. 
Có phải ngẫu nhiên đâu khi ngày xưa con gái vốn sinh ra là để nấu cơm quét nhà , còn con trai thì sửa đồ ??

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## chang.lalala

> Hỏi thật nhé. Bạn đang học gì? Trước giờ đã học gì. Mình không nghĩ ông thầy không dạy gì mà tự dưng lại cho cái đề tài này.
> Ngoài ra con gái hay con trai thì với việc học đều như nhau cả.
> 
> Còn để biết linh kiện gì làm cái gì thì hỏi google cho nhanh. Chỉ có vài thành phần.
> - 555  là một timer
> - 4013 là một flip-flop
> 
> 4013 hình như không có ic tương đương. Hoặc họ 74 thì có 74xx74
> 4017 có thể thiết kế để lái step như này được. Nhưng không đảo chiều step được.


cảm ơn ạ! cái này mình cũng biết sơ qua r ạ

----------


## CKD

Việc học mà so sánh trai gái thì bạn nghĩ vậy thì vậy đi. Nếu đã nghĩ con gái vốn sinh ra để nấu cơm quét nhà thì đi học mà làm gì. Nấu cơm thì chẵng biết không học biết nấu không chứ tớ chẵng học cũng biết quét nhà. Thiếu gì phụ nữ là những khoa học gia, là nhà kinh tế v.v..
Còn đi học không biết hoặc không nắm thì trai gái gì thấy cũng vậy. Mình tin là khối đứa trai lớp bạn cũng chẵng biết. Nhiều khi còn không biết hỏi như bạn nữa là.

Trở lại cái mạch. Muốn cụ thể thì phải có câu hỏi cụ thể, còn câu hỏi chung chung thì làm sao biết phải trả lời từ đâu?

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## CKD

Còn nhanh nhất có thể. Hỏi google 2 linh kiện chính là 555 & 4013. Có rất nhiều bài viết chuyên ngành điện tử có giải thích rỏ chức năng của từng chân một.

Về phần motor step ở đây cung làm việc ở mức đơn giản nhất rồi.

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## chang.lalala

> Việc học mà so sánh trai gái thì bạn nghĩ vậy thì vậy đi. Nếu đã nghĩ con gái vốn sinh ra để nấu cơm quét nhà thì đi học mà làm gì. Nấu cơm thì chẵng biết không học biết nấu không chứ tớ chẵng học cũng biết quét nhà. Thiếu gì phụ nữ là những khoa học gia, là nhà kinh tế v.v..
> Còn đi học không biết hoặc không nắm thì trai gái gì thấy cũng vậy. Mình tin là khối đứa trai lớp bạn cũng chẵng biết. Nhiều khi còn không biết hỏi như bạn nữa là.
> 
> Trở lại cái mạch. Muốn cụ thể thì phải có câu hỏi cụ thể, còn câu hỏi chung chung thì làm sao biết phải trả lời từ đâu?



thì bạn nghĩ vậy nên t phải nói vậy mà =)))))

bây giờ t cần là 
 - Nguyên lí mạch ( chi tiết càng tốt )
 - Với thay thế linh kiện ấy

Cô giáo t thì hay vặn vẹo mấy câu như là : Led đc cấp nguồn ở đâu? đo điện áp đầu vào của con ic, trans....

----------


## chang.lalala

> Còn nhanh nhất có thể. Hỏi google 2 linh kiện chính là 555 & 4013. Có rất nhiều bài viết chuyên ngành điện tử có giải thích rỏ chức năng của từng chân một.
> 
> Về phần motor step ở đây cung làm việc ở mức đơn giản nhất rồi.


à cái đó t cũng vừa làm xong :3

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mạch này nếu theo mình biết thì dùng để đảo chiều cũng như tốc độ của motor bước 2 pha. Con biến trở 100k dùng để điều chỉnh tốc độ, còn con SW (công tắc) dùng để đảo chiều cho động cơ. Con IC 4013 là dạng Flip Flop D dùng để lưu tín hiệu ngõ ra được cấp bởi IC tạo xung 555 và dùng các tín hiệu đó để điều khiển các Transistor BC547. Các Transistor BC547 có tác dụng làm cầu nối để dẫn một dòng điện lớn hơn qua điều khiển cho động cơ bước.

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## ducduy9104

Nguyên lý thì GG từng con linh kiện là hiểu thôi mà, còn muốn biết chi tiết hơn thì bạn dùng phần mềm LTspice mô phỏng thử xem, cách dùng thì rất đơn giản.

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## chang.lalala

> Mạch này nếu theo mình biết thì dùng để đảo chiều cũng như tốc độ của motor bước 2 pha. Con biến trở 100k dùng để điều chỉnh tốc độ, còn con SW (công tắc) dùng để đảo chiều cho động cơ. Con IC 4013 là dạng Flip Flop D dùng để lưu tín hiệu ngõ ra được cấp bởi IC tạo xung 555 và dùng các tín hiệu đó để điều khiển các Transistor BC547. Các Transistor BC547 có tác dụng làm cầu nối để dẫn một dòng điện lớn hơn qua điều khiển cho động cơ bước.


cảm ơn b nhiều nhiều ạ :3
Nếu bạn k phiền cho mình xin cái mail/fb để tiện trao đổi đc k ạ?

----------


## CKD

Khối 555 là khối phát xung có tần số thay đổi được (chỉnh biến trở 100k). Tần số cụ thể thì trong tài liệu có công thức. Thành phần liên quan là cái tụ 100n. Tín hiệu (xung, tần số) out ra chân 3.

Khối 4013 là D type flip flop, có công dụng nhớ trạng thái. Nôm na 2 con flip flop phối hợp với nhau để đếm thuận/nghịch và out ra ở 4 chân Q. Là 4 trạng thái để điều khiển step.
Các điện trở & transitor thì giữa vai trò phân cực & đóng ngắt mạch cho các cuộn dây trong step motor.

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## chang.lalala

> Nguyên lý thì GG từng con linh kiện là hiểu thôi mà, còn muốn biết chi tiết hơn thì bạn dùng phần mềm LTspice mô phỏng thử xem, cách dùng thì rất đơn giản.


à giống cái phần mềm proteus đúng k b?

----------


## ducduy9104

> à giống cái phần mềm proteus đúng k b?


Mình chưa xài Proteus nên không biết nhưng cái phần mềm này là phần mềm miễn phí (vài MB thôi), dễ sử dụng nếu bạn thường xuyên đụng đến mạch điện thì nên học cách dùng cái này sẽ rất có ích cho bạn. 

Vào trang chủ 


> http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/


 tải cái LTspice IV về vọc tí là biết dùng thôi.

----------


## ducduy9104

Cái mạch này khó chỗ 2 con D flipflop thôi, bạn chỉ cần phân tích được trạng thái ngõ ra Q của 2 con flipflop này là hiểu được vấn đề (chú ý ngõ ra con flipflop thứ nhất hồi tiếp với ngõ vào con thứ 2 và ngược lại) . Cái 555 để phát xung kích cạnh cho flipflop đổi trạng thái, mấy con transistor để chuyển tín hiệu số của flipflop thành tín hiệu công suất đóng mở cuộn dây.

----------


## chang.lalala

> Mình chưa xài Proteus nên không biết nhưng cái phần mềm này là phần mềm miễn phí (vài MB thôi), dễ sử dụng nếu bạn thường xuyên đụng đến mạch điện thì nên học cách dùng cái này sẽ rất có ích cho bạn. 
> 
> Vào trang chủ  tải cái LTspice IV về vọc tí là biết dùng thôi.


nói chung là cũng kiểu dạng thiết kế mạch đúng k bạn? mình cũng hay dùng mấy cái phần mềm kiểu đó mà, nhưng hơi mất time vì mình cũng k thông thạo lắm. Dù sao cũng cảm ơn bạn!  :Wink:

----------


## ga_cnc

> (


Khuya rồi nói vắn tắt thôi nhé, Mạch này tạm chia ra làm 4 phần sau:
1.	Cấp xung clock : 555, 100k,  27K, 100n
2.	Tín hiệu điều khiển CW, CCW cho động cơ bước 2 phase kiểu unipolar: 4013
3.	Nâng dòng lái Step: 4 con BC547, 4 con trở 1K
4.	????? Xuất tín hiệu quan sát: 4 con Led  (Led vẽ ngược và thiếu điện trở hạn dòng) chổ này hơi bị khó hiểu

Chia ra làm 4 phần rõ ràng như vậy rồi, muốn thay phần nào thì kiếm mạch và linh kiện tương đương thế vô
Phần 1 và 3,4 không thấy gì đáng nói
Phần 2: có 2 điều cần quan tâm:
A: là tín hiệu điều khiển unipolar để xoay được step (hình copy từ http://electronics-course.com/image/stepper-motor.png)
B: cách mắc flipflop để có tín hiệu như trên (hình copy từ http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/...ial/seq_6.html)

----------

chang.lalala, Mr.L

----------


## ga_cnc

> Trùm NS đâu ùi ta? Có em gái xinh đẹp cần thỉnh giáo kìa 
> 
> Mạch này chắc là mạch điều khiển step thời Bảo Đại chưa mặc quần... ông thầy nào mà cho sinh viên ngồi đọc cái mạch này thì hơi ác....
> 
> Con 4013 chắc là ổng đang nói đến con HEF4013/CD4013? Trong trường hợp đó thì chắc phải thay bằng con tương tự là 74xx74 chứ sao thay 4017 được? Còn ko thì phải thiết kế lại mạch


4017 thì lái theo kiểu này bác:

----------

chang.lalala, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À thanks bác! Ý mình nói là nếu dùng 4017 thì ko thế trực tiếp được, phải thiết kế lại mạch

Mình có biết mấy loại mạch lái step này nhưng thú thật là ko quan tâm. Cho học trò học để biết thì được chứ ứng dụng thì ít thấy các loại driver đời mới dùng.
Giờ tiêu chuẩn lái step tối thiểu cũng phải microstepping, pha chế decay, quản lý torque, vị trí, tốc độ.., chưa kể mạch công suất. Ai mà thiết kế hết các tính năng trên bằng các loại IC cổ điển thì phải ngửa nón bái phục luôn vì quá siêng  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> À thanks bác! Ý mình nói là nếu dùng 4017 thì ko thế trực tiếp được, phải thiết kế lại mạch
> 
> Mình có biết mấy loại mạch lái step này nhưng thú thật là ko quan tâm. Cho học trò học để biết thì được chứ ứng dụng thì ít thấy các loại driver đời mới dùng.
> Giờ tiêu chuẩn lái step tối thiểu cũng phải microstepping, pha chế decay, quản lý torque, vị trí, tốc độ.., chưa kể mạch công suất. Ai mà thiết kế hết các tính năng trên bằng các loại IC cổ điển thì phải ngửa nón bái phục luôn vì quá siêng


con MCU hay CPU cụ dùng chạy code, nó ko được tạo từ những BJT , mosfet, cổng logic có bản àh?

thần tượng một thời cụ nam cnc
10 ustep, chạy bằng ic số CMOS+OPAM+COMPARATOR

----------


## nhatson

> Đính kèm 16532
> 
> 
> em có cái mạch điện như này các bác ạ
> em cần gấp nguyên lí mạch chi tiết, tác dụng ( có cũng được k thì em chém ạ ), à còn thay thể linh kiện nào thì được ạ ( ví dụ con ic 4013 thay bằng 4017 ý ạ )
> 
> em là con gái nên cẳng biết gì cơ mới nhục ấy ((((
> 
> bác nào biết làm ơn thông não giúp em với, mai em thi hết môn rồi, em xin hậu tạ nhiều nhiều ạ


đề quay động cơ bước đơn  cực , cần 1 chuỗi xung như hình

http://www.hteck.ca/motor/s-motor_wi...per-motor.html

mục đích con 555 là tạo ra 1 tần số xung, con flipflop là để tạo ra dạng xung, con ff loại nào ko quan trọng, quan trọng là nó nhận clock và tạo ra giản đồ xung iu cầu là được
em lười suy nghỉ nên tạm đoán là chạy chế độ half step nên mới phải rườm ra thế này

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Gamo

> con MCU hay CPU cụ dùng chạy code, nó ko được tạo từ những BJT , mosfet, cổng logic có bản àh?
> 
> thần tượng một thời cụ nam cnc
> 10 ustep, chạy bằng ic số CMOS+OPAM+COMPARATOR


Hoho, cuối cùng ông trùm đã xuất hiện. Tưởng ông ôm bình hơi lặn luôn rồi chứ?

Thế mấy con driver mới của ông chạy bằng từng con logic rời hay MCU?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

xuất hiện mấy cha này là cái thớt bay trên trời không à , thôi tập trung vào cái mạch giúp người ta đi , mấy ông lan man dễ sợ . Mà con gái được ưu tiên nhỉ , mấy thớt em hỏi chẳng ma nào thèm bận tâm.

----------

chang.lalala, linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Đang tính viết thì cụ Nam nói trước  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> xuất hiện mấy cha này là cái thớt bay trên trời không à , thôi tập trung vào cái mạch giúp người ta đi , mấy ông lan man dễ sợ . Mà con gái được ưu tiên nhỉ , mấy thớt em hỏi chẳng ma nào thèm bận tâm.


Haha, thì mọi người đã chỉ cho em gái rồi. Giờ em gái nó đi thi rồi, phần còn lại là đang mở rộng thêm cho forum xôm tụ thôi ấy mà. Dạo này bọn bây dạo này lặn ko sủi tăm, may mà nhờ có em gái kéo lên

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## chang.lalala

Phải vào net để cám ơn các bác đây ạ :3

Chiều nay e mới thi ạ, thank các bác nhiều nhé  :Smile: )

----------


## chang.lalala

à còn cái câu thay thế ý ạ  :Frown:  em chưa thấy bác nào chỉ giáo

----------


## CKD

Khổ thân, thường cuối tuần CKD online bằng mobi nên làm cái gì nó cũng chậm chạp.

Để ý thì diễn đàn mình xuất hiện 2 mem nữ (đúng không thì nhờ các thánh tiếp lời), và y như rằng.. bác Gà nhà ta nhanh tay nhanh miệng nhất. Quả thật nữ tự nhiên được nhiều may mắn hơn nam.

Ngày mai cũng là ngày quốc tế chị em. Thôi thì CKD nhanh miệng đại diện các hót boi có lời chúc đến chị em được hạnh phúc, không chỉ mỗi ngày mai mà tất cả thời gian nhá.

Trở lại cái vụ step. Thấy cụ Gà thần tượng MCU quá, mà toàn thấy chém, chưa thấy cái mô thực tế đâu. Bị nhắc thì tung cái clip trá hàng rồi lại lặn.

Những chuyên mục thế này thấy giúp cho chúng ta hiểu rỏ hơn về cái mà chúng ta cho là lạc hậu và chẵng quan tâm.

Riêng bạn chang.lalala
Về câu hỏi thay thế, chắc là thay thế 4013, có thể thay thế được bằng ic logic thông thường, nhưng hơi phức tạp.

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## CKD

Cái này dùng ic đếm để điều khiển. Có up/down nên chạy thuận & nghich được.

----------


## chang.lalala

Bác nào cho em hỏi NẾU CẮT 2 CON TRANS ( NỐI TRỞ 1K TỪ CHÂN 12,13 IC 4013 ) thì có hiện tượng gì xảy ra ạ? 

TỨC LÀ CẮT ĐỨT HOÀN TOÀN Ý Ạ @@

----------


## Mr.L

Khi đó thì motor chỉ nhúc nhích chứ không chạy.

----------

chang.lalala

----------


## chang.lalala

> Khi đó thì motor chỉ nhúc nhích chứ không chạy.


Bạn giải thích rõ giùm mình đc k ạ  :Frown:  "nhúc nhích" là ntn ý ạ? Thaks b nhé

----------


## chang.lalala

Cắt chân số 2 của ic 4013 thì có hiện tượng gì xảy ra ạ?

----------


## Mr.L

> Bạn giải thích rõ giùm mình đc k ạ  "nhúc nhích" là ntn ý ạ? Thaks b nhé


Pin 12/13 điều khiển 1 phase của motor. Khi mất tín hiệu từ pin này thì motor chỉ vận hành với 1 phase. Vậy nen motor chỉ lúc lắc tại 1 cực mà không chạy được.

Còn thiếu pin 2 thì chắc cũng vậy.

----------


## chang.lalala

Theo mình hiểu thì 2 chân Q là động cơ quay ngược còn 2 chân Q đảo thì là quay thuận phải k bạn?

----------


## sieunhim

các bác là cứ phải củm ơn bạn gái này nhiều vào nhé, dân kỹ thuật thường là khô khan mà e đọc cái topic này thấy các bác teen hơn nhiều đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

